

South Korea jails politician for 'subversive' plot - johnwalker
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/mar/04/pyongyang-south-korea-jails-politician

======
a_bonobo
Reminds me a bit of the Guillaume affair [1], which led to the resignation of
the West German Chancellor Willy Brandt after it was discovered that one of
Brandt's assistant was spying for the communist East Germany, and Brandt knew
of it. The spy Guillaume was sentenced to prison in West Germany, but was
later exchanged with East Germany for Western spies.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guillaume_Affair](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guillaume_Affair)

------
_delirium
Considering the current president of South Korea is the daughter of the former
dictator (and still speaks positively of the dictatorship), not too
surprising.

